# Another thumbs up for the C&S guys.



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

A big big box arrived this morning, in the arms of a rather 'blue faced' City Link driver.

4 x Megs Gallons, plus a load of other stuff, all packed neatly and safely into said 'big big' box. The box weighed a tonne:thumb: 

You only charged £5.50 for delivery - bargain.

Just waiting for you to get the APC back in, and I've another order to fire across to C&S.

Thanks again C&S guys:thumb: :thumb:


----------

